
Land of milk and start-ups - drm237
http://www.isrealli.org/land-of-milk-and-start-ups/
======
rms
>the world’s second most important technology cluster, called Silicon Wadi
(“canyon” or “gorge” in Hebrew)

Is that really true? Seems to me like Boston and NYC beat Tel Aviv. What's the
#2 city for startups outside of the USA? London is the only one that comes to
mind but I also know that it has an anti-startup culture. Maybe it really is
Tel Aviv, at least until India catches up...

